# Rowe Hessler official single: 6.94



## xEdox (Nov 13, 2010)

Another cuber has beaten the famous 7.08


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 13, 2010)

lol no way. This is insane.


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 13, 2010)

lol its a bad day for erik i guess


----------



## wannabsub20 (Nov 13, 2010)

Sooo cool i wish i was that fast


----------



## Wasil (Nov 13, 2010)

So much records for one weekend..


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 13, 2010)

Jeez Louise! And I usually need a PLL skip to get sub-30! Well done sir!


----------



## wannabsub20 (Nov 13, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Jeez Louise! And I usually need a PLL skip to get sub-30! Well done sir!


 
i need an LL skip


----------



## GRAN!TE (Nov 13, 2010)

So close to having an american WR holder...


----------



## blah (Nov 13, 2010)

7.08 is now #4 wat


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratz, Rowe. Sure it was bad timing, but it's still a fantastic solve for people to look up to, and #2 in the world. Also, you got NAR average on the same day!


----------



## StefanR (Nov 13, 2010)

What was the average?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 13, 2010)

Only 10.52.

There have now been 23 sub 8s in competition.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 13, 2010)

9.39 first
10.52 second
the 6.94 was in the second


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 13, 2010)

Today is a ridiculous day for the WCA, yay.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2010)

Anybody have a vid?


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 13, 2010)

STOP! This is to much for one day leave me alone  7.08 broken 3 times wr average broken 2x2x2 average broken 4x4x4 single broken 4x4x4 average raped...


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 13, 2010)

antoineccantin said:


> Anybody have a vid?


 
This


----------



## ariasamie (Nov 13, 2010)

aaaaah poor Rowe!
I wish Feliks had'nt broken the WR the second time!


----------



## Ágoston Török (Nov 13, 2010)

OMG! CAN'T BELIVE!!! IN THE SAME DAY, WTF!!


----------



## StefanR (Nov 13, 2010)

was it non lucky?


----------



## Shortey (Nov 13, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I saw this thread and just started laughing!


----------



## StefanR (Nov 13, 2010)

pll skip?


----------



## Shortey (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 13, 2010)

Regardless, it's still an amazing solve! Congrats Rowe!!!


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Nov 13, 2010)

What the Junk? Freaking AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Truncator (Nov 13, 2010)

wat


----------



## qqwref (Nov 13, 2010)

Believable... :O


----------



## Anthony (Nov 13, 2010)

It's about time the US gets a good 3x3 single.


----------



## chickenfly34 (Nov 13, 2010)

unbelievable.... can't believe it, I am so shock!


----------



## guusrs (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratz Rowe!


----------



## Shortey (Nov 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> It's about time the US gets a good 3x3 single.


 
Cause 8.09 sucks sooo hard.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 13, 2010)

antoineccantin said:


> Anybody have a vid?


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7R257_xJPY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Zubon (Nov 14, 2010)

Congratulations! If only Faz could have waited at least one more day to make this amazing solve the WR breaking one...


----------



## RicardoFreire (Nov 14, 2010)

WTF!!!
It won't stop


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 14, 2010)

I always wanted to see someone get a 6.93 official 3x3x3 solve, but this is close enough. 

Well done, man! Amazing!


----------

